# It has been a VERY busy week



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lynnie saying goodbye:



Journey saying her own goodbyes:



With her new Mom and Dad:





Edward getting gorgeous for his big trip coming up soon:







And in the midst of all the hubbub and emotions, Pearl just being Pearl


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Gives new meaning to "There's no place like home for the holidays." The pups are are just fabulous, and Pearly Mae is looking splendid as always. Happy New Year!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Such touching photos--really beautiful. You can see the love and excitement in the new families' faces. 

Is Edward going to a show home? He was my favorite, but they're all gorgeous babies. 

One day I would love one of Pearl's babies. When do you think her first breeding might be? Fun to dream


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Such touching photos--really beautiful. You can see the love and excitement in the new families' faces.
> 
> Is Edward going to a show home? He was my favorite, but they're all gorgeous babies.
> 
> One day I would love one of Pearl's babies. When do you think her first breeding might be? Fun to dream


Edward is going to a wonderful pet home in Alberta with an amazingly sweet woman.

Pearl will be bred her first heat after she turns two. Our plan and hope is to breed her to a remarkable black boy in the US who carries the cream gene. We should have blacks, creams and perhaps light apricots.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it is wonderful to see the happy faces of the new parents with they new family addition. Really enjoyed the photos


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

They are absolutely stunning pups. It is really fun to see them with their new family members.

Clearly, you put your heart and soul into this venture and I understand how very difficult those good byes must be.

Thank you for sharing these precious souls with us.

Cathy


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What beautiful photos. It must be so hard to let them go, but you can see how much their new families love them!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

So gorgeous. Wow, pearl has lightened a lot


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh man! It must be sooooo hard not to develop 'hoarding' tendencies!!!! LOL!
What happy, but bittersweet memories this litter will carry for you! I got a feeling you were 'extra picky' in picking homes for these kids! LOL!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Such sweet little faces and wonderful pictures! Lucky pups and lucky new moms and dads! Great job on another amazing litter!!!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

The photo of "Mom" kissing her baby good-bye really got to me!

Martha et al


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

OH thank you again for sharing such wonderful pictures and memories of the babies as they begin their new lives! They will hold a special place in your heart forever! I especially love Clair! Is she a show puppy? I think she is just perfect!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these touching photos of your beautiful pups embarking on their new lives with their new people. 

What a fantastic dream.... to someday have a puppy from Pearl... sigh...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great litter!


Pearl puppies...I can't wait!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Those beautiful puppies and their delighted owners are so heartwarming to see. I teared up when I saw your last hug photo too. It must be so hard to say good bye.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is very hard to say goodbye. But oh my goodness...the reports I am getting from the new families make my heart sing. Clair (Lily) is going to be a service dog. She has bonded with her new owner in a huge way, which is exactly what we want to see. She will begin training for her job at about six months old. Maye (Abi) has gone to a home where her new Dad is mostly in an electric wheelchair. She is not the least bit intimidated by the chair and lays on her Daddy's feet. Lynnie (Diva) is in love with her people and being spoiled silly. I expect we will see some remarkable testimonial letters, which will make their way to the web site in due course. Three more puppies will be leaving in the next 1 - 2 weeks, so we will be down to two furbabies. This will be quite a transition for us, but look forward to hearing amazing stories from their new people too.

Thank you all for your kindness. xo


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Such beautiful pictures of the puppies! So good to hear that they are going to such wonderful homes!  

Pearl puppies next... Definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They are absolutely the most precious puppies!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Confess to crying my eyes out seeing these babies leave. I really fell in love with them. Lynnie still has my heart the most of all.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful puppies and it must be terrific to see they are meshing so well in with their new families. Thank you for the updating us!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I may have cried but also rejoice in the wonderful loving homes and the joy your puppies will bring their new families! Sorry for sounding so negative. There is a huge, huge upside, and what lucky new owners to get Arreau puppies!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

They are so beautiful, Cherie -- and how pretty those girls look as they head off to their new homes with absolutely thrilled looking new parents! Edward looks like he will be ready to join his new family, too.

I really felt for you when I saw the photo of you snuggling to say good-bye.

Will you be keeping any of the puppies from this litter? Is my Skye going to her forever home soon?


----------

